# being a tour guide



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

i have been giving tours of the pharmacy school the past few weeks, I've given 5 actually. althought I get pretty nervous, i'm still able to function ok and crack a few jokes here and there...it has been great exposure and not something I could of seen my self doing even a year ago. YAY!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Great job Grantonio!


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah good job Grantonio. You are doing well!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job, Grantonio - keep it up! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

